
Mobile payments have barely caught on in the US, despite the rise of smartphones - prostoalex
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/29/why-mobile-payments-have-barely-caught-on-in-the-us.html
======
joezydeco
The payment method used by Wechat/Alipay is a completely different animal than
the NFC/VAS contactless method used by the US systems.

I’m not sure it’s fair to compare acceptance rates on apples vs oranges.

